
A short history of the O’Reilly animals - rm999
https://www.oreilly.com/content/a-short-history-of-the-oreilly-animals/
======
pmdulaney
Thanks, Edie! Your creativity has caused all of our eyes to linger pleasantly
on those O'Reilly covers!

